# Baby Backs



## smokininidaho (Feb 6, 2021)

Doing some baby back ribs for the Super Bowl. Seasoned with Chupacabra rub, vac sealed and placed in the bath for 26 hours at 150 degrees. Will sauce them and put on some hardwood charcoal to finish. So from what I've researched these should be tender and juicy and have a good bite, not pull apart. I'm new to this whole sous vide thing. I bought a VPCOK 1000W stick from Amazon and so far thru 18 hours of using it's performed flawlessly, temp spot on as checked with my Inkbird probe. Also bought the VPCOK sous vide container. So we'll see how everything comes out and if the machine can hold up to a 26 hour cook.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

Good luck! Post pics


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

You will be fine. At 150* the ribs should have a good bite. Post up the finish.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 6, 2021)

Keep us posted.


----------



## smokininidaho (Feb 8, 2021)

Well the ribs came out fantastic, tender and juicy with a good bite. I'll be doing this again for sure and won't change a thing.
Not a fancy plate, just some Mexican rice to go along with the ribs, had some peas on the side. The VPCOK sous vide machine performed flawlessly again thru a 26 hour cook.


----------

